# How to find a feedee



## fiddypence (Dec 14, 2009)

So those of you who are feeders (in any sense) or feedees (in any sense). How do you go about finding a partner?

My "strategy" is just to meet women normally and then bring it up if we get serious. I've yet to meet a feedee this way (or someone even remotely interested in the prospect).


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 14, 2009)

fiddypence said:


> So those of you who are feeders (in any sense) or feedees (in any sense). How do you go about finding a partner?
> 
> My "strategy" is just to meet women normally and then bring it up if we get serious. I've yet to meet a feedee this way (or someone even remotely interested in the prospect).



websites are the way to go.....real life is too tricky. Never know who would be into it, who would even be remotely into it, and who wouldn't judge you for being into it.

Now, over the internet if you put in your profile that you are a feeder and you are looking for a feedee, you're bound to find SOMEONE interested in the same topic as you.

However now you need to show you're more than just a feeder or encourager. I mean, most feedee's get hit on every other minute by about 20 guys and girls...so you have to do something to separate yourself from the pack so to speak. Either be unique or do something unique, either way you need more than a wallet and food to really be taken seriously.

Engage in normal conversation 4 times out of 5, and that 5th time will be even sweeter to discuss the topic.


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 14, 2009)

fiddypence said:


> My "strategy" is just to meet women normally and then bring it up if we get serious.



Worked for me, oh lord did it work.


----------



## zena695 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm having a similar problem, only I am a feedee looking for a feeder. I thought I found one, but he wasn't really serious about it. I'm thinking I'm going to have to be my own feeder. It's a difficult subject to approach with the general public, so I think I will follow the advice of the above, and stick to Internet and websites of like minded people. Maybe I'll find the perfect feeder. :wubu:


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 14, 2009)

in my experience it's been a billion times better to find just a great sexual partner as opposed to a self-categorized feeder/feedee. great sexual partners are eager to please each other. attempting to meet a "real" feeder/feedee/sharer of mein fetish has too often impaired my ability to judge other characteristics that might be a fatal flaw in the relationship. and at this point i question my commitment to dumbass identity politics anyway.


----------



## SweetNYLady (Dec 14, 2009)

There is a website where you might consider creating a profile and interacting with the others there. It is as site specifically made for Feeders and feedees...

It's called "Fantasy Feeder" and here is the link:

http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/index.php


----------



## fiddypence (Dec 15, 2009)

I totally agree that feederism isn't the only important thing about a relationship. It's just that sometimes I think to myself, you know what? I really want to try this with someone just to see what happens.

I'm single now, I'm still young...why not try it?


----------

